# Informal Portraiture



## beccaf91 (Mar 5, 2017)

Here are some photos I took of my aunt and cousins yesterday. What points did I hit? What did I miss? /braced for critique


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2017)

A nice set for family memories to be sure. A few thoughts:  

1.  The boy on the left looks totally disinterested and like he would rather be anywhere but there; lady in the center may, or may not be looking at the camera.  Bright background pulls the eye from the subjects; fill light was needed.

2.  Underexposed; again, fill light would have helped a lot.  Reflections on the glasses of the lady in the cener.

3.  Over-exposed by a good bit, and possibly over-saturated slightly as well.  Watch your crops and composition.  Avoid cutting at/near joints such as his right wrist.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2017)

A couple of other thoughts.  

1.  Consider shooting full length in portrait mode.  The more of the bright background they cover the better.  
2. Kid should be sitting similar to hat boy, instead of crouching.  
3. Someone should explain to hat boy how that thing is supposed to be worn.  Either that or ditch the hat.


----------



## beccaf91 (Mar 5, 2017)

tirediron said:


> A nice set for family memories to be sure. A few thoughts:
> 
> 1.  The boy on the left looks totally disinterested and like he would rather be anywhere but there; lady in the center may, or may not be looking at the camera.  Bright background pulls the eye from the subjects; fill light was needed.
> 
> ...



The boy on the left was incredibly disinterested and would literally have rather been anywhere else. I did manage to get him to smile in each setting we were in. I just uploaded the first few photos that popped up.

How do I overcome reflections for people who do wear glasses?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2017)

Head tilt, watch for the reflection and re position their head or not have them wear the glasses. 
This isn't just for studio situations. Glare Aware: Photographing Portraits of People in Glasses

More: https://mcpactions.com/2012/05/09/photographing-people-in-glasses/


----------



## beccaf91 (Mar 5, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> A couple of other thoughts.
> 
> 1.  Consider shooting full length in portrait mode.  The more of the bright background they cover the better.
> 2. Kid should be sitting similar to hat boy, instead of crouching.
> 3. Someone should explain to hat boy how that thing is supposed to be worn.  Either that or ditch the hat.



I know; I was trying to pose them that way but "no hat boy" was being incredibly difficult.
Way to show your age, Gryph.


----------



## beccaf91 (Mar 5, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Head tilt, watch for the reflection and re position their head or not have them wear the glasses.
> This isn't just for studio situations. Glare Aware: Photographing Portraits of People in Glasses
> 
> More: https://mcpactions.com/2012/05/09/photographing-people-in-glasses/



Aha! Something so simple; now I feel dumb.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2017)

beccaf91 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of other thoughts.
> ...


Has nothing to do with age and everything to do with common sense.  Attitude, which is what he is showing, is still attitude.  That actually should have been mom's job, but sometimes the photographer has to step in. 

We had a son that at about the same age developed an attitude.  That attitude was quickly cured on evening when we showed up at an event that was important to him looking like Walmart Rejects.  He got the message real fast that appropriate attitude is relative dependent on the situation.

FYI there is nothing that makes a fashion statement like a horizontal striped shirt, plaid Bermuda shorts, over the calf black socks and sandals.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Mar 5, 2017)

"hat boy" looks like a cool bro to hang out with. Chillax and what not. Probably has some good rhymes too.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2017)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> "hat boy" looks like a cool bro to hang out with. Chillax and what not. Probably has some good rhymes too.


Again, slowly, in English, please.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2017)

tirediron said:


> crzyfotopeeple said:
> 
> 
> > "hat boy" looks like a cool bro to hang out with. Chillax and what not. Probably has some good rhymes too.
> ...


The Proper English Translation =  _"You Want Fries With That?"_


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Mar 5, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > crzyfotopeeple said:
> ...


Haven't you heard grandpa? Fast food workers will all be robots. The people required to program them have skills you can't dream of.


----------



## Designer (Mar 5, 2017)

beccaf91 said:


> How do I overcome reflections for people who do wear glasses?


I will assume (incorrectly, in this case) that the two non-glasses wearers were cooperating, and their poses were good.  For the reflections; as you discover them, ask the lady to just swivel her head a little to the (your right).  You can point, and give her a target for her gaze, something like your hand moved out toward the (your right).  If the reflection disappears, take the shot.  If that head movement doesn't quite do the trick, ask her to lower he head a bit.  Keep watching for the reflection to disappear, and say; "hold it right there!", and then take the shot.

If there is a very stubborn reflection, ask her to raise the bows off her ears a bit, not enough to make the glasses appear crooked, but that is another trick.  

The problem at its core is the direction of the light.  If you can't get the reflection to completely go away, either move the people and yourself relative to where the light is coming from (if outdoors) or move your lights (if in the studio).


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2017)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


..............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Mar 5, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> crzyfotopeeple said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


----------



## Designer (Mar 5, 2017)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> "hat boy" looks like a cool bro to hang out with. Chillax and what not.


Not necessarily.  To me he is overly self-conscious, a bit neurotic, and completely self-absorbed in the latest fads.  He cannot dress as an individual, but rather as somebody else he is  attempting to emulate.  Copy the "look" or you just don't have a right to breathe air.  

I would much rather get to know the other boy, if I had a choice.  He is at least a real person.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Mar 5, 2017)

Designer said:


> crzyfotopeeple said:
> 
> 
> > "hat boy" looks like a cool bro to hang out with. Chillax and what not.
> ...


I quite personally enjoy judging people for how they decide to dress and look because I am obviously superior to them. We all know it's best to judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2017)

Designer said:


> crzyfotopeeple said:
> 
> 
> > "hat boy" looks like a cool bro to hang out with. Chillax and what not.
> ...


A point of reference, which one are you talking about, hat boy or poster?


----------



## beccaf91 (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh wow; both of the boys are very dear to me regardless of how they dress. I wanted them to be comfortable and I wanted the photos to exude their "uniqueness". They have another brother and a sister and they are ALL very different. I didn't really imagine this to be the type of forum that makes snap judgments based off of an individual's appearance. And if my cousin is trying to emulate someone; then now is the time to do it; when he is still a child and trying to discover who he wants to be. I'll take that any day over the mundane, cookie-cutter, trite little drones that people are churning out now-a-days. Jesus Christ. Not cool.


----------



## beccaf91 (Mar 5, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> beccaf91 said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



It was an attempt at playful banter. Sorry if it came off as something else.


----------



## beccaf91 (Mar 5, 2017)

Designer said:


> beccaf91 said:
> 
> 
> > How do I overcome reflections for people who do wear glasses?
> ...



I like the idea of offering a target. My aunt is so uncomfortable in front of the camera so I was already shouting directions at her. "Chin down!" "No, YOUR arm on HIS shoulder!" "Shift your weight to your LEFT leg!" I was a human mannequin for most of the shoot; modeling the poses for them because apparently I just wasn't articulating what I wanted from them. Lol.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2017)

There is nothing wrong with have fun with a photo shoot, but think about why the shoot was done.   People get photos done to preserve a point in time, to hold on to memories.  At some point there should be a few photos that are run of the mill, cookie cutter photos for the purpose of posterity.

I will give you a simple example.  A dear friend of mine lost a son to a car accident, a horrific accident.  The service was closed casket.  She was beside herself because she did not have one fairly recent, cookie cutter, run of the mill photos of her son to put out on the casket.  She let him "be himself" for his growing years.  She literally did not have one photo of her son that she had enough pride in to put out in front of all the people that attended.  

There is still a place in this world for commonly accepted decorum.


----------



## beccaf91 (Mar 5, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> There is nothing wrong with have fun with a photo shoot, but think about why the shoot was done.   People get photos done to preserve a point in time, to hold on to memories.  At some point there should be a few photos that are run of the mill, cookie cutter photos for the purpose of posterity.
> 
> I will give you a simple example.  A dear friend of mine lost a son to a car accident, a horrific accident.  The service was closed casket.  She was beside herself because she did not have one fairly recent, cookie cutter, run of the mill photos of her son to put out on the casket.  She let him "be himself" for his growing years.  She literally did not have one photo of her son that she had enough pride in to put out in front of all the people that attended.
> 
> There is still a place in this world for commonly accepted decorum.


My condolences to your friend. I don't disagree with what you are saying. And out of context; you're completely right. But my aunt and cousins traveled from 6 hours away; and unfortunately only had casual, beach clothes packed for a spur of the moment photo shoot at the end of our street. And when I said "cookie-cutter"; I was referring to his demeanor/personality/development. Not the style of photo.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2017)

I wasn't talking about the photo style either.  I was specifically speaking of a couple of simple hat off, looking like he cared photos that showcased the three people at their best.


----------



## beccaf91 (Mar 5, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I wasn't talking about the photo style either.  I was specifically speaking of a couple of simple hat off, looking like he cared photos that showcased the three people at their best.


That's just his face; he has male RBF (resting b***h face); but I'll keep the hat off suggestion in mind for next time. I apologize for the back and forth; because maybe I am just taking all this too personally. It quite honestly seemed like most of the comments on this thread were directed at the people in the photo rather than critiquing the photos themselves.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2017)

That's when you look at them and in a happy, joking manner tell him if he doesn't give you a decent smile you will show his girlfriend his bare @$$ baby pictures.  Works every time with kids that age.


----------



## beccaf91 (Mar 5, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> That's when you look at them and in a happy, joking manner tell him if he doesn't give you a decent smile you will show his girlfriend his bare @$$ baby pictures.  Works every time with kids that age.



Lol. Good idea; I'll try it next week when I travel to Georgia.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Designer (Mar 6, 2017)

beccaf91 said:


> I didn't really imagine this to be the type of forum that makes snap judgments based off of an individual's appearance.


I hope you understand that my comment was directed toward another poster who made a snap judgement about your cousin's personality based solely on the lad's outward appearance.


----------



## mrpink (Mar 6, 2017)

beccaf91 said:


> I apologize for the back and forth; because maybe I am just taking all this too personally. It quite honestly seemed like most of the comments on this thread were directed at the people in the photo rather than critiquing the photos themselves.



To you they are nephews and friends, to us and everyone else they are just subjects in a photo.  Keeping this in mind will help you immensely as you hopefully remain on this forum and continue to grow and learn.  

If the boys hate being in front of the camera, I would suggest candids.  Have them doing what they enjoy and photograph that in a way that retains them as the main subject matter. 

Reshoots are another great reason to get everyone back together. 



p!nK


----------



## beccaf91 (Mar 6, 2017)

Designer said:


> beccaf91 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't really imagine this to be the type of forum that makes snap judgments based off of an individual's appearance.
> ...


Nahh, we cool.  Last night I was pretty irritated that I walked away for a few hours and came back to a roast of my 17 year old cousin (a.k.a. a kid), by what I assume to be "grown men". Maybe I misinterpreted the object of the comments; but some of them were quite clear in who they were directed at. Thank you for the clarification though.


----------



## beccaf91 (Mar 6, 2017)

mrpink said:


> beccaf91 said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize for the back and forth; because maybe I am just taking all this too personally. It quite honestly seemed like most of the comments on this thread were directed at the people in the photo rather than critiquing the photos themselves.
> ...



I do candids with smaller kids because those always turn out better; it's just a lot more work for me; running around; laying on the ground and what not. Lol. That is a great idea though; I hadn't thought of it for older children.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Mar 6, 2017)

beccaf91 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > beccaf91 said:
> ...


Sorry. I did not mean to sidetrack from the original intent of your post. I found it distasteful how the people in your picture were being referred to and decided to address the comments. This forum is extremely useful in critique and advice on improvement and hope you continue to utilize the resources this forum provides.


----------



## KmH (Mar 6, 2017)

beccaf91 said:


> How do I overcome reflections for people who do wear glasses?


The same way you pot balls when you shoot pool.
It's all about the angles.
Reflections happen in a range of angles, known as the 'family of angles".
I highly recommend the popular (now in it's 5th edition) and inexpensive book Light Science & Magic


----------



## beccaf91 (Mar 6, 2017)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> beccaf91 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...



No need to apologize. I was directing that statement at anyone who had ill intent towards my subjects.  Thank you for stepping up. ::


----------



## beccaf91 (Mar 6, 2017)

KmH said:


> beccaf91 said:
> 
> 
> > How do I overcome reflections for people who do wear glasses?
> ...



Ooooo, thanks for the suggestion! But science AND magic? Together? I feel like this is the sort of thing Neil deGrasse Tyson would frown upon.


----------



## KmH (Mar 6, 2017)

When you apply the science your photos look like magic.


----------

